# Autonomo



## torreviejalads (Mar 22, 2009)

Hi,

Does anyone know the cost of setting up at autonomo, monthly fees etc. and is there a minimum period where you can be autonomo? I mean, if things don´t work out after a few months can you leave?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Around 240 Euros a month.....and the minimum of tax and IVA you can get away with every 3 months.

Gestoria cost? No idea! We have an "arrangement" so to speak!


----------

